# Altes Notebook mir 3GB Platte?



## meilon (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe ein AcerNote 760i im Müll gefunden und wollte es wieder Flott machen. Der Trackball ist Kaputt und 3 Zeilen im Display gehen nicht, ist aber nicht so schlimm. Jetzt habe ich in mühsamer Arbeit die Win98 CD über ein serielles Nullmodemkabel rüberkopiert und das Setup gestartet. Aber er nach der installation startet nix, nur der "DiscWizzard" von Seagate!
Ich habe gehöhrt, das ältere Biose größere Festplatten nicht erkennen. Ich möchte aber etwas mehr Platz auf dem NBook haben, aber der "DiscWizzard verweigert irgendwie den dienst. Nach der Installation sagt er mir immer, das ich die installationsdisketten einlegen soll. Und wenn ich dann versuche mit der Win98SE Bootdisk über C:\windows\win windows zu starten regnet es Fehlermeldungen. Wie werde ich diesen Discmanager los un bekomme einen besseren drauf, der es bringt?

mfg
Klink


----------



## Sicaine (30. Juni 2004)

Verkaufs bei Ebay und freu dich. 
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ages?q=AcerNote+760i+&hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N

Nach diesem Link zu urteilen(falls es das is) wie willst du mit 8mb win98 installieren? Wie willst mit 66mhz win98 laufen lassen?


----------



## meilon (30. Juni 2004)

Ja, das ist fast das Notebook. Nur hat meins (wie auch immer) übertaktet 100 MHz und nen 128MB Riegel steckt auch drin. Ich will das aber zum Laufen bekommen, so leicht gebe ich nicht auf!


----------



## meilon (30. Juni 2004)

Ich habe nach der Fehlermeldung ("Fehler beim Initialisieren des VFAT-Geräts")bei google geschaut. Das kam raus und war super: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;DE;178947


----------

